# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Dagger Gordon video

## Dagger Gordon

Dagger Gordon plays his own tune The North Coast

_Moderator note: Dagger has a good link to a YouTube version below.  The link in here wasn't working well so I popped it out. - Jamie_

----------

Iain Allen

----------


## JH Murray

I'm getting an error message which says "This content is not available" .  :Frown:

----------


## JEStanek

Dagger you may need to get the public link for that video.  In Facebook you would find it beneath the video in the Options section.

Jamie

----------


## Dagger Gordon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkIOSUEN950

Sorry about that.  Let's try this.

----------

billhay4, 

Blues Healer, 

Boharm, 

chasray, 

Chuck Leyda, 

derbex, 

James Miller, 

James Rankine, 

JH Murray, 

jmkatcher, 

neil argonaut

----------


## Dave Hanson

I love it, excellent tune, great playing.

Dave H

----------


## Dagger Gordon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR4M22Vrfrg

Here are three Scottish traditional jigs.

Kissed yestre'en, The favourite dram and The lads o' Dunse

----------

BBarton, 

Beanzy, 

Boharm, 

catmandu2, 

Chuck Leyda, 

James Rankine, 

neil argonaut

----------


## neil argonaut

Thanks a lot, both of those videos were fantastic, and I think I'll be returning to them a lot.

----------


## John Flynn

Thanks Dagger, your playing is great. I have your CDs and they are among my favorites. It's great to actually see you play on the videos.

----------


## John Kelly

Two very fine videos, Dagger.  Great tone and playing.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I really like how the lower strings work here like bagpipe drones, which is comical since I really don't enjoy the sound of bagpipes very much.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thanks very much indeed everyone.

Here is another one.  This time it's a couple of Scottish Canaries from the Sixteenth century.
I understand this was a popular dance in Scotland at the time, apparently based on a dance from the Canary Islands. 
I learned these from Bill Taylor who teaches harp for Feis Rois. Bill is an American, long resident in Scotland who is an expert on early Scottish music.
I believe these tunes come from the Straloch Manuscript of lute music.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppZq08C-nIA

----------

catmandu2, 

mandogerry

----------


## catmandu2

Thanks Dagger--loved the jigs and the tone of that mandolin

Thanks also for the mention of Bill Taylor--very well known to us harpers!

----------


## kmmando

Here's more of DG in action ...

----------


## Mike Anderson

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR4M22Vrfrg
> 
> Here are three Scottish traditional jigs.
> 
> Kissed yestre'en, The favourite dram and The lads o' Dunse


Absolutely lovely!!!

----------


## mandogerry

Thanks for posting the link to these Canaries, Dagger. I have come across quite a few tunes from the Straloch and Skene manuscripts, and find they are among my favorites of all types of music. Wish there were more folks into Scottish mandolin (in the states it isn't as big as Irish, no question about that); I think it is mighty fine music and you are such a great player.

----------


## Ben Cooper

Excellent videos Dagger!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I thought for a change I would play some guitar.
Here are two videos - the Scots jig Drummond Castle and a Gaelic song tune from Lewis called Calum Sgaire.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUHVNDeGM-k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkCA2vdiCYo

----------


## John Kelly

Fine playing on both, Dagger!  Love the Lowden sound and the unfussy studio backdrop you are using here.

----------


## JeffD

Great playing of great tunes on a great instrument.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thanks guys.  :Smile:

----------


## chasray

I'd like to know more about that wonderful mandolin of yours, Dagger. Looks like someone put too many strings on it!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Cheers Chasray,

I have had it for 30 years. It was made by Stefan Sobell in Hexham, Northumberland in England.

When I went to see Stefan to order it I had not planned to get a 10 stringer, but he had in fact just made one for a guy in California so I was able to try it and decided on the spot to go for 10 strings.  It is cedar/rosewood.

I have bass strings which I always tune to D.

----------


## Ron McMillan

Hi Dagger,

I met a new contact the other week here in North Thailand. Nigel Richard, custom pipe maker from near Edinburgh, veteran Edinburgh folk scene hand and player of a wonderful cittern he made himself.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Yes I know Nigel. His brother Rod lives quite near me.
My son Colin has a set of pipes he made.

Nigel is a world music kind of guy.  He plays with India Alba.  By the way, that cittern of his is ferociously loud!
http://indiaalba.com/

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Here are two West Coast Schottisches and three reels.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47Qbv-_ktWw

----------

Iain Allen

----------


## ptritz

> Here are two West Coast Schottisches and three reels.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47Qbv-_ktWw


Nice tunes, great sounding instrument, and some lovely playing - thanks, Dagger.

----------


## feis

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Dagger Gordon

My mother died recently. Colin and I played this tune at her funeral. It's called Christina's Waltz, which I wrote over twenty years ago.

----------

Caleb, 

Gelsenbury, 

JH Murray, 

Jill McAuley, 

kmmando, 

Mike Anderson

----------


## John Kelly

A lovely tribute to your mother and a very fine tune, David.  I can imagine the effect the tune would have on those attending the service.
My thoughts to you and your family.

John

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Jill McAuley

Sorry for your loss David. Thanks for sharing that lovely waltz.

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## JH Murray

Sorry for your loss. A beautiful tune.

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I just had a great weekend teaching at Ullapool for Feis Rois.

For the tutors concert I played a set with my old pal Andy Thorburn on piano. The guy is a genius.  I really like the combination of mandolin and piano. Don't think we hear it enough actually.

----------

Jill McAuley, 

kmmando

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Here is a link to my Facebook page of me playing a Seagull S8 mandolin which I got a few weeks ago. Ideal for travelling with. Plenty volume and pretty good tone, especially for its size.

https://www.facebook.com/daggergordo...7459270712795/

----------

Jill McAuley, 

John Kelly

----------


## Dagger Gordon

https://www.facebook.com/lucyconway2...036025059/?t=3

Getting revved up for playing a ceilidh at the 21st Isle of Eigg buyout anniversary.
Heaps of jigs for a Strip The Willow.

----------

foldedpath, 

Jill McAuley, 

John Kelly, 

Mandolin Cafe

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Here's a tune I wrote quite recently, played during a break from the lambing.

----------

Bren, 

Callum Murray, 

CES, 

Eric F., 

foldedpath, 

Jill McAuley, 

John Kelly, 

Mandobar, 

MikeyG

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff! That brightened my day up! Hope you and yours are staying well!

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Mandobar

Dagger, my youngest dog sometimes has the same reaction. The older takes the opportunity to do what I like to call the happy dance.

Great tune!

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Dagger Gordon

A couple of pipe marches in the kitchen with my son Colin,with two Stefan Sobell instruments from the 80's.

----------

Callum Murray, 

Cretan, 

Eric F., 

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Kelly

Great fun was obviously being had there, and a welcome break frrom the lambing!

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Gelsenbury

That's a great video! I hope it was as enjoyable as it sounds.

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Dagger Gordon

This is a tune I really like playing on my 10 string mandolin - The Turn Of The Tide by the late Ian Hardie.

----------

Gelsenbury, 

JH Murray, 

Jill McAuley, 

Simon DS

----------


## John Kelly

A great tune, and fine playing, Dagger.  Nice to see the excursions all over the fret board!  That 10-string certainly has a big sound.

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Jill McAuley

Lovely stuff David!

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Gelsenbury

I second the comment about the big sound! I was experimenting with drones just yesterday (John knows about this). You show how it's done properly. Great playing!

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Dagger Gordon

This is a Bulgarian piece which I learned in Crete last year. I went for a week long seminar at Labyrinth Music Workshop in Houdetsi with a Spanish musician called Efren Lopez, of whom I am a very big fan. I was well out of my comfort zone, playing music from the Middle East and elsewhere, but that was what I wanted. This is a tune called Krivo Horo, and it's in quite a strange time signature if you're used to Scottish music. I love this kind of thing and was really grateful to Feis Rois for helping me go there.

----------

Bren, 

Callum Murray, 

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jill McAuley, 

John Kelly, 

kmmando, 

mandrian

----------


## John Kelly

Certainly a big move outside the Scottish comfort zone, David.  A bit like some of the material our new young bands are playing on the Scottish scene, I feel.

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## kmmando

Nice one!

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Just me, my 10 string Sobell mandolin and my firebowl a little after 9.30 tonight. The tune is Mull Of The Mountains.

----------

Callum Murray, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Jacob, 

Jill McAuley, 

John Kelly, 

mandrian, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## kookaburra

Thanks Dagger, I really enjoyed those!

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Dagger Gordon

An early morning version of Ivan Drever's lovely tune Leaving Stoer

----------

Bob Clark, 

Jill McAuley

----------


## Bob Clark

Thanks, Dagger, I really enjoyed that.

Best wishes,

Bob

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Iain Allen

Thanks for that , really enjoyed it.
I've just started learning 'I Bhi Ada'. I'm just a beginner with a looonng way to go.
Many Thanks
Iain

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thanks Iain. I Bhi Ada is a good one.

By the way, I just checked in on my last video, and the picture isn't working - only the sound. It used to be all right. 
Is it just me, or can you see the visuals as well?

Cheers
Dagger

----------


## RFluke

I cannot see the video either.  I enjoyed the audio, though!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Gosh, it looks like something has happened to all the videos I put up this year which mostly came from my Facebook page. How strange. They were working last time I looked.

----------


## Iain Allen

> Thanks Iain. I Bhi Ada is a good one.
> 
> By the way, I just checked in on my last video, and the picture isn't working - only the sound. It used to be all right. 
> Is it just me, or can you see the visuals as well?
> 
> Cheers
> Dagger


The video works fine for me. 
Watching on a Mac with Sierra system.
Iain

----------


## mandrian

Dagger,

On iPad (after clicking on the Facebook cookie message), I only see part of the video screen, but get sound OK.

Regards,

----------


## John Kelly

Hi Dagger.  I have just checked back through your videos from recent postings and more recent ones have a Facebook overlay about accepting cookies.  It obscures most of the video image.  As a non-user of Facebook I have not clicked on the "Accept Cookies" button, so the videos are now not available to me.  Possibly FB has brought in some new policy?  Maybe something to do with some election that was going on over in the USA reently?  :Whistling:

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thanks guys.
I guess in future I will need to use a different approach.

Hey John, I don't think you need to be 'on' Facebook to look at the videos on somebody's Facebook page, so you can (if you want) watch some of my stuff on my FB page. It's not all mandolin either. I did a few guitar ones this summer for example.

If you scroll down the page a bit you'll see a 'Videos' section

https://www.facebook.com/daggergordon/

----------


## Dagger Gordon

UPDATE

Try going full screen on the recent videos. For some reason it seems to work like that.

Thanks for your help guys.

----------


## John Kelly

Hi David, I went to your FB page and the videos seem fine there, so it must be something happening when they are linked to the Mandolin Cafe site.  i have had a look at your stuff on your FB page previously but did not want to click on anything on that notice about the cookies.  The Seagull sounds good - is that one of the L'Arrive and Godin stable?

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Yeah, Seagull are made by Godin (as are Simon and Patrick, Art and Lutherie etc). 

I now have 2 Seagull instruments. The guitar I think you're referring to (which didn't cost much at all) and the small mandolin which I often travel with, which is not expensive either, but plays really easily and is surprisingly loud.

Thanks for checking my stuff out. 

Regards

Dagger

----------


## Dagger Gordon

This is a tune which I recorded on my Highland Mandolin album in 1988. It is called Walter Douglas MBE, written by Donald MacLeod.

----------

Callum Murray, 

chasray, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jill McAuley, 

RFluke

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff! Your Sobell rings like a bell so it does!

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------

